# Elektronikas pamati >  Releju slēgums

## oxx

Laba diena!

Nepieciešams uztaisīt tādu slēgumu, lai padodot 12V relejam, tas nevis vienkārši saslēgtu kontaktus, taču saslēgtu šos kontaktus uz pussekundi vai sekundi (laiks nav nepieciešams precīzs) un tad atslēgtos, arī, ja 12V joprojām tiek padoti. Iekšēji liekas, ka nekāda baisā elektronika nav nepieciešama, taču precīzu ideju nav.   ::

----------


## mm

Pirmā ideja, kas nāk prātā - virknē ar releja enkura tinumu ieslēgt atbilstošas kapacitātes un sprieguma elektrolītisko kondensatoru, kura uzlādes laikā relejs nostrādās, bet pēc tam, kad uzlādes strāva kļūs minimāla, notiks pretējs process.

Tiesa, ir viens sīkums - ja atkārtota releja nostrādāšana nepieciešama agrāk, neka notikusi pilnīga kondensatora pašizlāde, būtu jāparūpējas, lai tā notiktu piespiedu kārtā - piemēram, paralēli kondensatoram pieslēdzot/atbilstoši komutējot augstomīgu rezistoru.

Savulaik tika būvēta skrejošo uguņu iekārta, kur katram kanālam bija viens no telefonu centrāles nācis relejs un viens 200mkf/50v kondensators... Klabēja jau baigi, bet strādāja  ::  Un nevajadzēja tolaik ne tik viegli dabūjamos KY202H tiristorus  ::

----------


## java

Es gan iesaistītu mikrokontrolieri.

----------


## jeecha

Mikrokontrolieri protams var iebaazt jebkur, bet sheit pietiktu arii ar vienu 555 taimeri (google: monostable multivibrator 555).

----------


## Reineke Fuchs

> Es gan iesaistītu mikrokontrolieri.


 Ko tik švaki - šī problēma jau ir Xeon Six Core cienīga!

----------


## Slowmo

Man liekas, ka šāda funkcija bija iespējama dažiem daudzfunkciju relejiem (tiem, kuriem uzstādāmas aiztures uz ieslēgšanos, izslēgšanos u.t.t.). Tagad nav laika meklēt konkrētu modeli. Vēlāk, ja sanāks laiks, apksatīšos.

----------


## oxx

> Mikrokontrolieri protams var iebaazt jebkur, bet sheit pietiktu arii ar vienu 555 taimeri (google: monostable multivibrator 555).


 Paldies, šis izskatās ir "way to go"!

----------


## Amazons

Ja gribi jau gatavu tad var piedāvāt "off-delay" releju. Varēsi ieregulēt cik ms vajag

----------


## Athlons

> Es gan iesaistītu mikrokontrolieri.
> 
> 
>  Ko tik švaki - šī problēma jau ir Xeon Six Core cienīga!


  ::  tā jau tas ir... tie, kuri visur bāž loģiku vairojas kā tarakāni, tie, kas māk elementāras lietas paveikt ar elementāriem analogiem risinājumiem, izmirst...

----------


## oxx

Ja pareizi esmu sapratis par 555 taimera monostable darbību, tad šādai shēmai vajadzētu dot man nepieciešamo efektu:
[attachment=0:1sbs8x7i]slegums.PNG[/attachment:1sbs8x7i]
domāju R1 vietā likt 1MOhm rezistoru un C vietā - 1uF elektrolītisko kondensatoru. Pēc formulas "*T=1,1xRxC*" sanāk, ka padodot shēmai spriegumu, relejs būs saslēgts 1,1 sekundi un tad atslēgsies, kamēr shēmai nenoņems spriegumu un nepieslēgs to atkārtoti. Gribētu precizēt, kādas jaudas rezistors man nepieciešams?
Paldies!

----------


## JDat

Kāpēc tik augstomīgu pretestību? Negribi 10 uF un 100 K? R1 jauda ir tik maza, ka nav vērts rēķināt, Liec to kas ir pa rokai vai ja jāpērk, tad kādu maziņu (0,125 W). Lielāka problēma var rasties ar to vai 555 taimeris varēs pa taisno kustināt releju. Man liekas ka taimera izejā prasās viens tranzistors un tad tikai relejs.

----------


## oxx

Par pretestību taisnība. Likšu 100K, paldies. 
Vairākos interneta resursos ir shēmas, kur 555 taimeris vada releju, līdz ar to domāju, ka problēmām nevajadzētu būt.

----------


## JDat

Tomēr labāk uzliec tranzistoru. Būs drošāk. Es savulaik izmantoju KT815 tranzistoru un aptuveni 5,6K pretestību bāzē. Kaut kas līdzīgs arī ar moderniem tranzistoriem.

----------


## Vikings

Es arī par tranzistoru. Bet drīzāk kādu no lauktranzistoru dzimtas - IRLR110, piemēram.

----------


## JDat

Offtopikam. Es neesmu izaudzis līdz laiktranzistoru lietām. Pagaidām māku atvērt tikai bipolāro (un tad tikai uz goda vārda). Izmantoju to krievu klasiku tikai tāpēc ka žēl izmest ārā tos krājumus un negribas ne meklēt ne skriet uz bodi pēc modernākām lietām. Galvenais ka droši strādā.
Vēl vienam offtopikam. Pa cik ir krājumi ar padomju pretestībām, tās arī lietoju. Ērti ka ir pa rokai un nav jāskrien uz bodi, Pie tam ienīstu krāsu marķējumus.  Man kaut kā vieglāk paskatīties uz cipariņiem ne kā mācīties tās krāsu lietas.  ::

----------


## oxx

Saliku shēmu uz breadboarda, taču vēlamais efekts nav panākts.  :: 
Izlasīju, ka trigera impulsam ir jābūt īsākam kā outputa pulsam, un ieliku pirms trigera mazu kondensatoru, diemžēl, tas arī neko nedeva.
Padodot spriegumu shēmai, outputā ir gandrīz 12 volti un tie neatslēdzas.
[attachment=0:2esqkpcm]slegums 1.PNG[/attachment:2esqkpcm]

Interesē, vai vaina varētu būt apstāklī, ka laiku regulējošais kondensators nav elektrolīts, bet gan keramiskais?
Paldies!

----------


## AndrisZ

Materiālam no kā izgatavots kondensators šajā gadījumā nav nozīmes.

----------


## marizo

Reku reiz taisīju vienu lietu, man šķiet, ka daļa no 555 tmr shēmas ir tieši tas, kas Tev vajadzīgs!

----------


## analgins

vienreiz ievajadzejas ko lidzigu, no 555 taimera uztaisiju pieregulejamu impulsa deveju un caur mosfetu sledzu releju, un talak tas darbinaja indukcijas spoli manam vajadzibam perfekti  ::

----------


## oxx

Nesaprotu, kur āķis. Circuit simulatorā viss darbojas korekti, dzīvē - nē. Esmu izmēģinājis ar dažādām regulējošām pretestībām un kapacitātēm, izejā vienalga ir stabili 12V padodot shēmai spriegumu. Kur varētu būt problēma?

----------


## JDat

Ne viens simulators neaizstāj dzīvē uzlodētu shēmiņu.
Varbūt sāc ar 555 apgūšanu...
Pamēģini pamācīties lietot 555 timeri. Uzlodē dažādas shēmiņas. Beigās gan jau kaut kas sanāks. Es tā arī darīju. Protams līdz galam visu neiemācījos, bet kaut kas jau sanāk.

----------


## next

Nomeeri spriegumus uz taimera izvadiem, iepostee te.

----------


## juris90

a kapec nedarit vienkāršak, piemēram, uztit spoli(saukšu par transformatoru) 12v ieeja un 12volti izeja un izeju pie releja? transformatoram piespedzot lidzstravu neparadisies spriegums tik uz isu bridi izeja, kas ari iekustinatu to releju uz īsu brīdi? ja izeja spriegums pa švaku tad var ari kadu mosfetu piemest signala pastiprinašanai.

----------


## oxx

Njā, izskatās, ka vaina bija sūdīgos kontaktos uz breadboarda. Pārspraudu citos caurumos un viss aizgāja.   ::   Kā ieteica Vikings un JDat, palaidu visu caur tranzistoru. Tagad tikai jāsaliek uz maketplates un "datora izslēdzējs" gatavs.   ::

----------


## JDat

Tagad tikai salikt visu kopā uz smukas platītes, palaist, sabildēt un ielikt pie lietotāju izstrādājumiem.

Offtopic: Nākošais ko vari būvēt ir ar 555 timeri vadāmi datora ventilatori:  http://www.eleccircuit.com/pwm-speed...ler-by-ic-555/
Pēc tam digitālie termometri uz seriālo portu: http://martybugs.net/electronics/tempsensor/ vai te pat elfā http://www.elfa.lv/forum/viewtopic.php?f=32&t=1951 Es arī taisos uzbūvēt tādu termometru tuvākajā laikā.

----------


## oxx

Tā arī darīšu, domāju uz rītdienu shēmiņas būs gatavas.   ::

----------


## osscar

nu super, ka izdevās, nekontakts bieži laupa pamatīgi laiku un nervus...atceros ka vienreiz mikro pārrāvumā dēļ amapam uz barošanas celiņa, gandrīz visus traņus nenomainīju  ::   ::

----------


## habitbraker

NU sapratu, ka it ka ar 555 taimeri izdevās, bet es intereses pēc paeksperimentēju un lūdzu - vienkāršāka un lētāka shēma:
[attachment=0:36p2yz0t]Untitled.png[/attachment:36p2yz0t]
R2 ir releja spole (līkne rāda stŗavu caur R2 atkarībā no laika un R1 un C1 mainot,mainīsies izslēgšanās laiks . Palielinot palielināsies un otrādi.
Protams, releja trani vajadzēs jaudīgāku. Atkarībā kāds tev relejs   ::

----------


## jeecha

99% probleemu elektronikaa ir saistiitas ar:
a) neesoshu kontaktu tur kur tam jaabuut;
b) esoshu kontaktu tur kur tam jaabuut nav  ::

----------

